
How do I land my next gig? or Should I change Careers? - indio-jr
I have a BS in Computer Engineering and I have worked as a Consultant with one of the &quot;Big 4&quot; consulting firms for 5 years. I worked in various roles as a consultant from QA, DB Admin, Business Analysis, Project Management.  I was laid off last year due to &quot;low demand&quot; (i.e. my cost rates had gotten too high from few good years of raises and promotions). 
Anyway, since then I have been trying to land a gig without any luck. Either the opportunities require solid experience in a domain (eg. X years experience using Y tools) or I end up being rejected for being overqualified for Jr. PM roles etc. I do get positive feedback on being personable and likable from the interviewers and recruiters - so that is not an issue.  
I have been keeping myself busy with a some entrepreneurs hoping to turn it into something  but looks like the funding is not going to come through for them.<p>I feel pretty stuck, any advice on how to land a gig? Should I change careers? I do not know anymore...<p>Thanks, 
IJ
======
JSeymourATL
> I do get positive feedback on being personable and likable from the
> interviewers and recruiters -

You are talking to the wrong people.

There is a Senior Executive, or manager out there who needs your help. Zero-in
on the profile, and start reaching out to them direct. Linkedin is a great
place to sort for prospects. Mindset helps, think of it as consultative
sales/prospecting game.

On this subject, Weinberg can help frame your approach >
[http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/15863998-new-sales-
simpli...](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/15863998-new-sales-simplified)

------
liquidcool
The short answer is that you want to structure your resume and cover letter to
show authority and career progression. Clearly you're a generalist, which is
not a good place to be early in your career. If you're personable with
experience at a consulting firm, you might be a good candidate for a solutions
engineer, which are notoriously hard to fill.

You also seem to be using the word "domain" referring to tech and not
industry. But you may have experience in healthcare or something that the
right company will value. You didn't include any links to your LinkedIn
profile or resume, which you probably want to add ASAP since you're looking
for a job :-) That also greatly limits the advice you will get.

My long answer is here:
[http://madeupname.com/careercourse/](http://madeupname.com/careercourse/)

Don't worry, it's free, no spam, unsubscribe, etc.

------
wingerlang
If they think you are overqualified, can you omit items from your resume?

Is it bad to downplay ones experience?

~~~
indio-jr
It is not bad to downplay. However during the interview, the Program Director
asked about my experience - which is when it becomes hard to omit pieces of
the puzzle and keep the story coherent. Additionally, I did not anticipate
being over qualified. It was a contract position for a Jr. Project Manager.
Thought it was a good match. As most recent roles I've performed are
surrounding Business Analysis and PM.

